# So far, exceeds expectations for under router dust collection



## MatthewTruax (Feb 21, 2016)

Brilliant. Thanks for the review!


----------



## SFP (Dec 17, 2014)

Build a simple plywood box for beneath your router table. A door, intake port, maybe an additional port to adjust airflow. Probably could do it all for your cost. Tried both and the a'box" works way…... better!


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I've had this MilesCraft gizmo on my router table for over a year and I love it. It is a cheezy looking piece of kit, but it works great. I hook the duct to my Excalibur blade guard/dust collector to my router fence for above-the-table collection, so the MilesCraft gizmo serves only for under-the-table collection. The combination grabs virtually 100% of the dust and chips from my router table. After over a year of use, it's still going strong. It's a great upgrade.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

This used to be called the Keen dust shroud. MilesCraft evidently bought them. I have one on a horizontal router I couldn't contain with any other dust collar. It works splendidly.

Here is a report when it was called Keen As said here I have it on a standard PC 690, just bolted straight to the plate, so for bit changes it has to come on, and off, but because it works so well at getting all the dust, I don't mind. Possible if you had a bit change above the fence, you could get spared this.

Not sure if MilesCraft changed it, if they did it couldn't have been better. Looks like the price is vastly unchanged. I think I got mine 4 years ago. 32 bux IIRC.


----------



## plantdude (Oct 22, 2017)

I was wondering if this actually works. That's why I came to LJ''s to read the reviews. Looks like I will be putting one on my router table. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

It work fantastically. There could be better methods but it actually gets the job done.


----------

